

3D Video on Youtube. - ashishb4u
http://www.youtube.com/profile?v=6RFuRY7azgA&user=smpfilms

======
samratjp
Ow, the cross-eyed mode isn't so easy on the eyes and not sure how that would
work. Anyone had better luck (and vision) than I did?

~~~
raimondious
It's difficult at first, but many people who "freeview" (as it's called) find
that cross-eye is the ideal way to view 3D images on screen.

An alternative is to do it Magic Eye-style, looking through the screen so your
left eye sees the left image, and the right eye sees the right. This is hard
to do with large images: your eyes more easily cross than diverge. To help
view it crosseyed, try looking at your finger 4" from your face (you'll go
crosseyed), then try to focus on the screen behind it while keeping your eyes
trained on your finger.

There are other good things about this way: You get true full color, unlike
with red/cyan glasses. Since both eyes are viewing a different set of pixels,
the resolution is effectively doubled, so the image appears sharper than
normal.

------
diptanu
I didn't get it?? Something wrong with my eyes?

